# T3 and Clen



## sarge2814 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey guys, wanted to ask a question before that Ill give you my stats,
1) Age, 30
2) Weight 225 body fat right around 12 percent
3) 10 years of constant lifting
4) I've run about 5 cycles in my life.  When I first started lifting I weight 175
5) Training routine, I usually do 4 on 1 off.  Diet, I eat 3 whole eggs and 12 yolks, and 4 pieces of wheat toast every breakfast. Protein shake for mid morning snack.  Lunch is veggies and 12 ounces of 96% beef, afternoon snack is protein shake, supper is 12ounces of 93% beef and veggies.

6) Cycle Goals, This cycle I wanna cut up.  Ive honestly been bulking for 3 years.  No I wanna get shreaded as a motherfucker.

Ive been reading lots about T3 and have read some good articles about the benefits of it combined with Clen.  I have run clen before and had good results.  The trouble is I have no clue how to combine it with T3.  When I've run clen in the past I would start at 20mcg a day for 3 days then bump to 40mcg for 3 days up to 100mcg a day and then run it the same way coming down to 0.  
Any advice on this matter would be greatly appreciated.  


We expect you to have at the very least a rudimentary understanding of the compounds used; typical combinations employed; pre-cycle preparation and in-cycle / post-cycle supplemental support; AAS administration route; and knowledge of on-cycle specific dietary requirements.


----------



## draconian (Nov 22, 2011)

I copied this from AM... hope it helps

This is a 6 week cycle:

Clen is taken 1 week on / one week off:

As in my experience it is more effective this way:

A mild anabolic of 50mg of Winstrol ED, Anavar at 40mg ED 
or Test Prop at 50mg ED or 100mg EOD is recommended to 
preserve muscle lose and fight of a catabolic state that T3 can 
cause. You could also use longer ester testosterone, but they 
will take much longer to kick in to be effective.

Start T3 at 50mcg as any lower makes no sense since your body 
should be producing between 20mcg-25mcg daily naturally... Clen 
doses use as a guideline along with the T3 doses, everyone has 
different tolerances for both, but this is was very effective for me...

You can use a simple ECA stack during your off weeks in the place 
of Clen if you want to help with the fat burning progress... Your diet 
should be fairly high in protein, moderate carbs with no sugars and 
moderate fat intake... You may also want to add a source of EFA's 
like a flax seen oil to your diet during this time... Also Clen is known 
to cause alot of muscle cramping... Also I start off week three at the 
same dose I finished with at the end of week one. Again all depends 
on your tolerance to the drug, you may want to start a little lower for 
a few days before going right back to your maximum dose.

Drink more water along with taking extra minerals and potassium 
and 2-3 grams ED of the amino acid L-Taurine is recommended 
if cramping is really a problem... Also take your Clen and T3 in 
2 divided doses during the day... Also to give you an idea my daily 
calorie intake was probably about 1,000 to 1,200 lower then normal 
for this entire time... 
BTW when I ran this cycle I was running 900mg week of Test Cyp as 
my only anabolic right at the end of a bulking cycle... My results is I 
went from a chunky, but thick as a bull 240lbs to a fairly hard 212lbs 
or so in only 6 weeks... Again adjust the doses to fit your tolerance...
At these doses you will be sweating and hot all day long... Plan on losing
some muscle mass even with the anabolics...

Day 1 Clen 60mcg / T3 50mcg
Day 2 Clen 60mcg / T3 50mcg
Day 3 Clen 80mcg / T3 75mcg
Day 4 Clen 100mcg / T3 75mcg
Day 5 Clen 100mcg / T3 75mcg
Day 6 Clen 120mcg / T3 100mcg
Day 7 Clen 120mcg / T3 100mcg
Day 8 Clen off / T3 125mcg
Day 9 Clen off / T3 125mcg
Day10 Clen off / T3 125mcg
Day11 Clen off / T3 125mcg
Day12 Clen off / T3 125mcg
Day13 Clen off / T3 125mcg
Day14 Clen off / T3 125mcg
Day15 Clen 120mcg / T3 125mcg
Day16 Cle 120mcg / T3 125mcg
Day17 Clen 120mcg / T3 125mcg
Day18 Clen 120mcg / T3 125mcg
Day19 Clen 120mcg / T3 125mcg
Day20 Clen 120mcg / T3 125mcg
Day21 Clen 120mcg / T3 125mcg
Day22 Clen off / T3 125mcg
Day23 Clen off / T3 125mcg
Day24 Clen off / T3 125mcg
Day25 Clen off / T3 125mcg
Day26 Clen off / T3 125mcg
Day27 Clen off / T3 125mcg
Day28 Clen off / T3 100mcg
Day29 Clen 120mcg / T3 100mcg
Day30 Clen 120mcg / T3 100mcg
Day31 Clen 120mcg / T3 75mcg
Day32 Clen 120mcg / T3 75mcg
Day33 Clen 120mcg / T3 75mcg
Day34 Clen 120mcg / T3 50mcg
Day35 Clen 120mcg / T3 50mcg
Day36 Clen off / T3 50mcg
Day37 Clen off / T3 50mcg
Day38 Clen off / T3 25mcg
Day39 Clen off / T3 25mcg
Day40 Clen off / T3 25mcg
Day41 Clen off / T3 25mcg
Day42 Clen off / T3 25mcg 

Formula for Cycling and Dosing T3 
One subject that keeps coming up that many people have difficulty is with properly dosing and tapering T3. 

Now while THERE IS NO EVIDENCE WHATSOEVER for the persistent rumor that  improper t3 use will shut down your thyroid forever, it is also not  something to take lightly and like all AAS, should be respected. Ive  come up with a formula based on the research Ive done, and both theory  as well as practical experience point that it should work well for your  fat burning goals as well as give you a proper taper so that the thyroid  is able to recover its normal function as quickly as possible. The key  to this is having a long enough taper coming off of it. Since  origionally designing this formula some will note that I have taken 5%  off of the ramp period and placed it toward the back taper insted - this  is because I have become convinced that in the presences of exogeneous  supplementation, the thyroid shuts down fairly quickly and so the better  to spend that time on the taper down. 

NOTE 1: If you have never used T3 before, it is suggested that you  lessen your constant time and increase your ramp up period to determin  your reaction to t3 before heavy use.

NOTE 2: Synthroid (t4) may also be used to good effect with this formula  but of course the maximums are diffferent -usually t4 convers to t3 at  around a 4.5:1 ratio.

______________________________  __________ 
CYCLEONS T3 CYCLE FORMULA 

Its pretty simple really â€“ 5/40/55 is a time-based formula whereby X%  of the time of the entire cycle should be spent in one of 3 periods â€“  up/constant/down: 

RULE â€“ 1 
5% of the time is spent ramping up to your maximum 
40% of the time is at your maximum 
55% of the time is spent ramping down to cessation (nothing) 

RULE â€“ 2 
Each up/down period is further broken down into equal segments for each  dosing level with the emphasis being the dosing level toward the end of  the period. 

RULE â€“ 3
I dont ever recommend taking more than 125mcg per day and 100mcg will do  for most. Above this amount is quite catabolic without hefty concurrent  doses of AAS. There are those who advocate higher doses and it is  feasible to do so but IMO the effectiveness gains above 100mcg are not  worth it.

______________________________  __________ 
Example 1 
An example for a 20-day cycle with a max of 100mcg ED using 25mcg pills.  Calculate the number of days of each period first (Notice that where  the up/down period is unable to be broken into 3 exactly equal parts,  the extra is put on the dose level at the last part of the period. (.5)  means 1/2 a pill or 12.5mcg

UP CONST DOWN 
4 days 6days 10days 
5% 40% 55% 
2 44444444 33222111.5.5.5

______________________________ 
Example 2 
An example for a 60-day cycle with a max of 125mcg ED using 25mcg pills.  Notice that where the up/down period is unable to be broken into 3  exactly equal parts, the extra is put on the dose level at the last part  of the period.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 22, 2011)

It's not really recommended to run t3 off cycle.


----------



## sarge2814 (Nov 22, 2011)

Ok thanks for the posts guys.  Im thinkin the best way to go is run some prop with the clen and T3.  I got a shitload of prop on hand so thats probably the best way to go.


----------



## SRX (Nov 22, 2011)

sarge2814 said:


> Hey guys, wanted to ask a question before that Ill give you my stats,
> 1) Age, 30
> 2) Weight 225 body fat right around 12 percent
> 3) 10 years of constant lifting
> ...


 

12 yolks?? OMG send me the whites


----------



## SRX (Nov 22, 2011)

draconian said:


> I copied this from AM... hope it helps
> 
> This is a 6 week cycle:
> 
> ...


 

Nice


----------



## XYZ (Nov 23, 2011)

Fix your diet THEN consider everything else.  You'll never get lean while eating like that (unless you use DNP and do 2 hours of cardio a day).


----------



## sarge2814 (Nov 23, 2011)

Ya im a fuckin tard i meant 12 whites not yolks.


----------



## XYZ (Nov 28, 2011)

sarge2814 said:


> Ya im a fuckin tard i meant 12 whites not yolks.


 

No you're not you just don't know.

Drop the bread, add in sweet potatoes or brown rice.  You're going to need more food as well.


----------



## sarge2814 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks XYZ,  what are ya thinkin for more food?  Chicken breasts instead of protein shakes?


----------



## BP2000 (Nov 28, 2011)

sarge2814 said:


> Thanks XYZ,  what are ya thinkin for more food?  Chicken breasts instead of protein shakes?




oats instead of bread.  You don't need more food on a cut.  Add in some complex carbs around your workout.  Like yam.

And too much T3 can cause muscle wasting.  Look it up.  I wouldn't go 100mcg.  Start at 12.5 and work up to 50.

50 EOD of prop and 40mg Anavar ED would be a good addition


----------



## XYZ (Nov 29, 2011)

BP2000 said:


> oats instead of bread. You don't need more food on a cut. Add in some complex carbs around your workout. Like yam.
> 
> And too much T3 can cause muscle wasting. Look it up. I wouldn't go 100mcg. Start at 12.5 and work up to 50.
> 
> 50 EOD of prop and 40mg Anavar ED would be a good addition


 
You would be suprised at how many guys under eat on a cutter, what he has listed isn't enough food.

Why start at 12.5mcgs?  Tapering up does not need to be done.

Test prop is also best dosed ED to keep blood levels stable.


----------



## XYZ (Nov 29, 2011)

sarge2814 said:


> Thanks XYZ, what are ya thinkin for more food? Chicken breasts instead of protein shakes?


 

Solid foods are your best bet.  Start a little below maintenence and when you plateau you will need to make an adjustment.  This is where an experienced coach comes in handy.  Good luck.


----------



## BP2000 (Nov 29, 2011)

+1 on the coach.  Going from 22% down to 12% is relatively easy but going from 12 to 8 it a lot tougher IMO.


----------



## aminoman74 (Nov 29, 2011)

Do clen t-3 for 2you weeks the get off of clen then add e/c/a stack the repeat every 2 weeks.stay on t-3 for 6 weeks starting at half pill 25 mcgs then every 2 days go up to 150 mcgs. Then stay on 100 mcgs for 4you days then start yo taper down.


Week 1 25/ 25/50/50/75/100/100
Week 2 100/125/125/125/125/125
Week 3 150/150/150/150/150/150/150
Week 4 125/125/125/125/100/100/100
Week 5 100/100/75/75/75/50/50/50
Week 6 50/25/25/.5/.5/.5/.5

These are all 25 mcgs pills.I lost great amount of fat.Take enough clen till you get the hand shakes then back it down a little.


----------



## sarge2814 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys!!  Its very appreciated!!!!


----------



## XYZ (Dec 2, 2011)

aminoman74 said:


> Do clen t-3 for 2you weeks the get off of clen then add e/c/a stack the repeat every 2 weeks.stay on t-3 for 6 weeks starting at half pill 25 mcgs then every 2 days go up to 150 mcgs. Then stay on 100 mcgs for 4you days then start yo taper down.
> 
> 
> Week 1 25/ 25/50/50/75/100/100
> ...


 

This is not good advice.


----------



## bigmoe (Apr 11, 2013)

*here is some good shit to run clean nad t3*



sarge2814 said:


> Hey guys, wanted to ask a question before that Ill give you my stats,
> 1) Age, 30
> 2) Weight 225 body fat right around 12 percent
> 3) 10 years of constant lifting
> ...



Day 1 Clen 60mcg / T3 50mcg
Day 2 Clen 60mcg / T3 50mcg
Day 3 Clen 80mcg / T3 75mcg
Day 4 Clen 100mcg / T3 75mcg
Day 5 Clen 100mcg / T3 75mcg
Day 6 Clen 120mcg / T3 100mcg
Day 7 Clen 120mcg / T3 100mcg
Day 8 Clen off / T3 125mcg
Day 9 Clen off / T3 125mcg
Day10 Clen off / T3 125mcg
Day11 Clen off / T3 125mcg
Day12 Clen off / T3 125mcg
Day13 Clen off / T3 125mcg
Day14 Clen off / T3 125mcg
Day15 Clen 120mcg / T3 125mcg
Day16 Clen 120mcg / T3 125mcg
Day17 Clen 120mcg / T3 125mcg
Day18 Clen 120mcg / T3 125mcg
Day19 Clen 120mcg / T3 125mcg
Day20 Clen 120mcg / T3 125mcg
Day21 Clen 120mcg / T3 125mcg
Day22 Clen off / T3 125mcg
Day23 Clen off / T3 125mcg
Day24 Clen off / T3 125mcg
Day25 Clen off / T3 125mcg
Day26 Clen off / T3 125mcg
Day27 Clen off / T3 125mcg
Day28 Clen off / T3 100mcg
Day29 Clen 120mcg / T3 100mcg
Day30 Clen 120mcg / T3 100mcg
Day31 Clen 120mcg / T3 75mcg
Day32 Clen 120mcg / T3 75mcg
Day33 Clen 120mcg / T3 75mcg
Day34 Clen 120mcg / T3 50mcg
Day35 Clen 120mcg / T3 50mcg
Day36 Clen off / T3 50mcg
Day37 Clen off / T3 50mcg
Day38 Clen off / T3 25mcg
Day39 Clen off / T3 25mcg
Day40 Clen off / T3 25mcg
Day41 Clen off / T3 25mcg
Day42 Clen off / T3 25mcg


----------

